# Very Nice Day In The Wind!!!



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

Me and my dad and nephew headed out at noon today to catch some channels, we headed to one of my honey holes and caught a few 2-4lbs then the bite dropped off, so we headed over to my other honey hole and got into the nice channels heavy smallest went 2 lbs. biggest went 11 lbs. 4oz., in total in 4 hours we caught 37 between us three and lost 5, now all i need to do is show my dad how to get the pics off his phone. ala in all very good day and got my nephew into some of the biggest cats hes caught.

Brandon


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Dang! thats a hellova day! What did you catch them on?


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

they wouldnt touch anything but raw shrimp, we tried gill head liver night crawlers hot dogs and they would only hit the shrimp, we went through a 41-50 count bag of raw shrimp.

Brandon


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Congrats on the catfish.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

its that time of year where the soft craws are coming about, so raw shrimp is a really good bait right now


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice day Brandon. My day is coming soon, little over a week and I will have the ok to hit the river and fish.


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

good job on the fish


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

steve, u sure u wont be able to hit the river this weekend, its only a week early, yeah it was a nice day was very rewarding to see my nephews face, was the first time he had caught that many catfish and been a while since ive caught that many.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

bassattacker said:


> steve, u sure u wont be able to hit the river this weekend, its only a week early, .


I would love to get out this weekend but I made a deal with the wife that I would wait until I was 2 month's out of surgery before I went out again


----------

